# Raleigh Oddity "Regional"  Brand Sports Special Flier



## jhook (Aug 18, 2019)

Any back story on this Raleigh oddball. The SA hub date is 69 16. Serial is S1854. Must have been a short lived Brand labeling.  Couldn’t find any info at all anywhere on the web even mentioning this off brand Raleigh made bicycle.


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice Raleigh and was a top of the line 3 speed.  It is not a middleweight bike but a lightweight bike.  You might get more response in that section.  The actual weight of the bike has nothing to do with the classification.  Roger


----------

